# Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?



## Viking30k (2. März 2018)

*Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Hi habe heute ein merkwürdiges Geräusch aus meinem subwoofer wahrgenommen und Frage mich ob der kaputt geht

Ich habe einen Teufel M 5500 sw der ist 12Jahre alt

Das Geräusch ist leise man muss neben dem sub sitzen um das zu hören aufnehmen geht leider nicht

Es kommt regelmäßig vor und auch wenn nur das stromkabel angeschlossen ist also auch ohne Musik

Ess klingt als würde da drin etwas klopfen aber nur leise

Verabschiedet der sich nun oder ist es nicht schlimm?

Was wäre im Fall ein guter Ersatz für den subwoofer?

Danke

Ps: funktionieren tut der sub noch einwandfrei


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Sieht man etwas an der Sicke?

Schleift die Spule?


----------



## Viking30k (2. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Hm die sicke hat keine Mängel spule kann ich so nicht sagen ob die schleift

Das Geräusch ist auch da wenn keine musik etc. Läuft auch kabel abziehen bringt keine Besserung

Beschreiben kann man es wie ein storch der am baum klopft aber man muss den Kopf an den sub halten damit man das hört


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Woran ist die Anlage angeschlossen?
PC?
Verstärker?


----------



## Viking30k (3. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Hm ist an einem yamaha rx-v 1800 angeschlossen

Die Geräusche sind aber auch da wenn der sub nur am Strom ist und alle Audio Verbindungen abgeklemmt sind

Können WLAN Geräte sowas verurschen ? Wie google home oder wlan Steckdosen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Was passiert mit einem anderen Lautsprecher an der Anlage?


----------



## Viking30k (5. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Habe leider keinen anderen subwoofer da die normalen Lautsprecher machen kein Problem

Habe aber das Problem schon gefunden war ein Google home Lautsprecher der auf dem sub stand habe den weg gestellt und seitdem ist das Geräusch weg

Kann man die Membrane eigentlich putzen? Habe da fett flecken drauf gebracht vom Finger xd 

Oder kann ich das lassen? Die Membrane ist ziemlich rau


----------



## LastManStanding (5. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Wird das Klopfgeräusch von der Membrane erzeugt oder kommt es direkt aus dem Subwoofer-Gehäuse?

Edit:
Oh hatte deine Problem Lösung nicht Registriert^^ sorry
Du kannst sie zwar Abwischen aber ohne Reiniger bitte. Und nicht viel Wasser, viel Wasser ist viel Schlecht. Ist die Membrane Beschichtet mit klarlack o.ä.? Wenn ja dann mit einem feuchten-nicht nassem-Schwamm ohne zu viel Druck sonst könnte sie das Kratzen/Schleifen anfangen bei Punktuellem Druck und einseitigem eintauchen. Oder wenn schon recht Alt; Die Sicke reißen auch wenn sie bei Subwofern sehr oft aus feserem Material ist. Mir passiert bei Magnat "KickASS" trotz das ich sensibel war.
Sehr viele (alte fast immer) Lautsprecher haben oft nur reine Papier Membranen. Das ist recht saugfäigen wie du dir vorstellen kannst, die werden schnell weich mit Wasser


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Oder kann ich das lassen? Die Membrane ist ziemlich rau


 Ich würde da nichts putzen.


----------



## Viking30k (6. März 2018)

*AW: Subwoofer macht komische Geräusche verabschiedet der sich?*

Ich mach mal fotos aber ich lass es lieber so bevor der sub dann kratzen oder so anfängt

Der fingerbatzen dürfte ja nichts ausmachen oder?


----------

